# Tick removal - What is the CPT code



## ValerieDUP! (Oct 21, 2011)

What is the CPT code for a tick removal on the trunk?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 24, 2011)

*Need the note*

Unless there is some procedure involving an incision .... and I would need to see the scrubbed procedure note, if there is .... this is part of the E/M service.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

